# JDK/JRE 1.4.x

## spijon

В поставку Live CD 1.4 входит сабж?

----------

## bobr[x3]

Не входит по лицензионным соображениям. Однако, ebuild для него имеется, только скачать придется ручками.

----------

## spijon

 *bobr[x3] wrote:*   

> Не входит по лицензионным соображениям. Однако, ebuild для него имеется, только скачать придется ручками.

 

Что есть ebuild? Исходники? Если да, ссылочку плиз.

----------

## bobr[x3]

Есть ebuild, значит есть в портеже. Не исходники, но бинарники. Короче так:

```
emerge dev-java/sun-jdk
```

Потом смотришь, какой файл он попросит скачать и положить в /usr/portage/distfiles, скачиваешь и ложишь. снова

```
emerge dev-java/sun-jdk
```

Должно завестись.

Кроме sun jdk есть еще ibm jdk и blackdown jdk (который, кстати входит в gentoo по дефолту, то есть я сперва соврал). Можешь при желании попробовать и kaffe, хотя ему еще до 1.4 расти и расти.

----------

## sickworm

Это как....есть вроде....Со stage3 собирал...Есть  :Smile: 

----------

